# The fountains @ Orlando



## bazan (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi ,

Just put a 2 bedroom unit on hold for Aug 2013 at the Fountains via RCI (#7605) and am looking for some input.

- It looks like it is undergoing some renovation and from my research it may be finish in Feb 2013. I assume what we see in the photos are renovated units. Just wondering if anyone know if this is true (any owners?). It looks like the renovated units are significantly updated which we prefer.

- We have stayed in HGVC seaworld, sheraton vistana and the orange lake.... how is this compare? just a bit worried that this resort uses less points compare with those other resorts.

Any one from RCI exchanged into this? any pointers as to which bldg etc.. to request ..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 7, 2013)

We are staying there now for a month.  It's a very nice place.  The construction is almost done, they work everyday and we are right next to the new building but don't really hear much noise.

The unit we are in is already refurbished.  Looks ok but for example our didn't have a DVD player in it as the TV is mounted on wall.  Call and they delivered a brand new one to unit.

They have a huge pool and another indoor/outdoor pool. Stayed a few times here and I think it is just as nice as the others you mentioned.  Just down the road from HGVC Seaworld.

There will also be a new road connecting over I-4 just down the road which should make getting to Disney area easier and other places.


KT


----------



## bazan (Jul 31, 2013)

As my vacation is closing up any idea which building I should be requesting for? Not sure if all are remodelled yet. Also anyone have email contact so I can email the resort.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chriskre (Jul 31, 2013)

bazan said:


> As my vacation is closing up any idea which building I should be requesting for? Not sure if all are remodelled yet. Also anyone have email contact so I can email the resort.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I stayed in oasis lakes back in December thru an rci exchange and they gave us an awesome unit fully remodeled in the building facing lake eve.  It was a great location and I would go back anytime.
I would just call the resort and make your requests known.  
Have fun. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bazan (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Chriskre,

Do you recall which are the buildings got remodelled? also do you know if there is internet access in the unit?

Thanks


----------



## chriskre (Aug 13, 2013)

bazan said:


> Thanks Chriskre,
> 
> Do you recall which are the buildings got remodelled? also do you know if there is internet access in the unit?
> 
> Thanks



It's the old building to the right when you enter.
Sorry I don't remember the building number.
I think all the units were remodeled.

The wifi was free if I recall or was wayport thru AT&T.
I have U-verse so I have wayport for free.
I think all the BG resorts use wayport.


----------

